# What pad to clean track with pole sander?



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Friends,
What version of Scotch Bright would be most appropriate to use on a pole sander to clean track? Thanks!


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I have always used the green. In my opinion the maroon(ish) one is to coarse. The maroon pad leaves visible scratches, which I think helps to collect dirt and gunk. I think the green polishes rather than grinds.

In reality, polishing is just very fine grinding.

Chuck


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

I used green when I was track powered.

Don


----------



## SLemcke (Jun 3, 2008)

I agree green works best. The maroon does leave noticeable scratches. I have used the LGB track cleaning block as that seems to work the best, but is hard on the back. Massoth sells replacement pads for the track block. I thinking it would be nice to attach it to a pole sander.
Steve


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Ted Yarbrough said:


> Friends,
> What version of Scotch Bright would be most appropriate to use on a pole sander to clean track? Thanks!


Hi Ted,

The packaging of the green 3M Scotch-Brite pads I have says "Heavy Duty Industrial Size Scour Pads". It is marketed by 3M Home Care Division for Restaurants, Kitchens, Broilers, Whitewall Tires, Garden Tools and Grills & More.

I never sold them because until I retired 15 years ago I was a 3M Commercial & Industrial Electrical Products Division Sales Rep. 

Rather than the green pads I would recommend

*Scotch-BriteTM Ultra Fine Hand Pad 7448*
• *Ultra fine consistent finishes on metals, woods, plastics and composites*
• Performance similar to steel wool grade 00

Rather than a scouring pad the 7448 is a refinishing pad.

http://solutions.3m.com/wps/portal/.../Products/~/Hand-Pads?N=5925089+7581709&rt=r3

http://solutions.3m.com/wps/portal/3M/en_US/3MIndustrial/Abrasives/Support/Where-to-Buy/

If you Google 3M 7448 you should be able to find a lot of sources for them.

I have had them but never actually used a pole sander. For the past 20+ years on the brass track I've used LGB Track Cleaning Locos or 3M 7448 pads stapled to (3 1/2 - 4 inch) 2" X 4"s until I replaced the outside brass track with Aristo Stainless Steel Track. 

LGB Track Magnets etc. were a problem for pads & things like Aristo track cleaning cabooses because they would bounce over the track magnets.

I could turn the 2" X 4" on edge and clean the track next to the track magnets etc.

With the 6" X 9" pad size there might be a tool they fit (perhaps a pole sander). I just have not looked into it.

I think you will find the 7448 pads better suited to cleaning brass track simply because 3M did not design the green pads for metal finishing.

It just happened that I had samples of 7448's when I got started into Garden Railroading so I tried them and liked them.

I should add that I prefer the LGB Track Cleaning Block for smaller jobs & I use the G Clean car (with LGB Track Cleaning Block).

For me LGB is best & 3M Scotch-Brite 7448 is next best (& a LOT faster).

Cheers,

Jerry


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

chuck n said:


> I have always used the green. In my opinion the maroon(ish) one is to coarse. The maroon pad leaves visible scratches, which I think helps to collect dirt and gunk. I think the green polishes rather than grinds.
> 
> In reality, polishing is just very fine grinding.
> 
> Chuck


Hi Chuck,

I agree that the 7447 (maroon) is too course for brass track. I think you would find 7448 (grey) better than green or maroon.

The performance of Scotch-Brite™ General Purpose Hand Pad 7447 is comparable to steel wool grade 1. 

http://solutions.3m.com/wps/portal/...r-case?N=8692195+3294098615+4294944920&rt=rud

Regards,

Jerry


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry

All I have seen at my local hardware stores is is the green and maroon pads. I don't recall ever seeing grey ones.

Chuck


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

*3m 7448*



chuck n said:


> Jerry
> 
> All I have seen at my local hardware stores is is the green and maroon pads. I don't recall ever seeing grey ones.
> 
> Chuck


Hi Chuck,

You will probably not see the 3M 7448's in any stores. They are an industrial product made & sold by 3M Industrial Abrasives. If you have a W.W. Grainger near you they would probably carry them.

Scotch-Brite™ Ultra Fine Hand Pad 7448 combines durability for long life, flexibility for reaching tight areas, and can be used in place of steel wool for conditioning metal surfaces and paint prep. Unlike fine steel wool, Scotch-Brite pads will not shred during use, rust after use, or leave fine metal splinters.
Ultra fine finishing action outperforms steel wool for cleaning, blending, prepping and finishing on metal, wood, plastics and composites
Performs like steel wool grade 00 without shredding, rusting, or splintering
Pad conforms to irregular surfaces and gets into corners without losing performance
Cleans metal, composites, and other materials without altering the base material
Load and heat resistant non-woven web provides consistent finishing over the life of the pad

http://solutions.3m.com/wps/portal/...ine-Hand-Pad-7448?N=7581709+3294245752&rt=rud

Otherwise Google "3M 7448" and you should find places like Amazon selling them.

I think if you try them you will be recommending them to everyone.

I've used 7448"s for 20+ years on thousands of feet of LGB & Aristo brass track. The only things better IMHO say "LGB" on them.

For anyone who does not associate 3M with abrasive products - the very first product 3M invented was sandpaper. 

Jerry


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Jerry, I go through 3 or 4 Green pads a year, if that much. The grey ones might be better, but it's easier to visit my local hardware store. I have no problems with the green.

Chuck


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Lucky you! I'm not being sarcastic. Just the facts.

Chuck


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks all. I have been using the LGB hand held for years (not the same one). Thought it was time to try the pole sander approach.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

chuck n said:


> Lucky you! I'm not being sarcastic. Just the facts.
> 
> Chuck


Hi Chuck,

I did not think you were being sarcastic. If green works for you that is all that matters. I have a box of dark green 3M Scotch-Brite Heavy Duty Scour Pads (I don't know the product number) that I bought years ago but I have never used because I have the grey and grey works so well. 

The green pads I have feel (to me) a lot coarser than the grey 7447 pads but I could not find any data on the abrasive level of the green pads. I have never had a reason to compare the performance of the green to the grey on brass track other than the grey feels more flexible and probably easier to conform to the shape of the brass rails.

Ted asked:

What version of Scotch Bright would be most appropriate to use on a pole sander to clean track?

After retiring from 29 years of selling 3M's Office, Electrical, Commercial and Industrial products and associating with fellow 3M reps from multiple divisions, it stands to reason that I have been exposed to and become knowledgeable of a vast array of 3M products most people are totally unaware of.

Ted asked a specific question about 3M Scotch-Brite products so I simply gave him a specific answer that in my opinion best answered his question. 

My point was that, being retired, I am simply a fellow hobbyist and it does not matter if anyone does or does not buy whatever 3M products I happen to mention. Over the past 20 years I have mentioned a variety of 3M products on MLS and to the best of my knowledge no one has ever rushed out and bought any of them (which is perfectly OK).

Cheers,

Jerry

*Note: As I handled the green & grey pads I noticed that the grey 7447 pad is much more flexible than the green pads. Not having used either with a pole sander, I have no idea if the rigidity of the green pad might have some value when being used with a pole sander.*


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

chuck n said:


> I have always used the green. In my opinion the maroon(ish) one is to coarse. The maroon pad leaves visible scratches, which I think helps to collect dirt and gunk. * I think the green polishes rather than grinds.*
> 
> *In reality, polishing is just very fine grinding.
> *
> Chuck


Hi Chuck,

I have been thinking about your comments.

Perhaps the key words are that 3M refers to the green pads as "Scour Pads" while 3M refers to the 7448 pads as ultra fine finishing pads.

When my outside layout was brass track, cleaning to me was more a problem with stuff from the trees etc. accumulating on the track. Now with stainless track I may seldom clean it but once again I would be scrubbing rather than refinishing the track (perhaps I might have benefitted from refinishing the brass track after it had been scrubbed). I may switch to green pads to clean the stainless steel track because I would not want to grind it even slightly. I might even try using green pads on my LGB Nickel Plated turnouts that I would never use an abrasive cleaner on - just to see how it compares with my Swiffer Duster using chemical pads).

On the other hand, now all of my brass track is indoors where it is weather protected and virtually never needs "cleaning". I might infrequently need to refinish the brass track (remove tarnish) with a LGB Track Cleaning Loco or LGB 50040 Cleaning Block or G Clean Car with a 50040 block in it.

I think you defined the difference quite well. I agree with your comments about the maroon but I do have one track cleaning car that came with maroon pads. I will probably replace them with 7448 pads cut to fit.

Remove crud = green pads
Remove tarnish = grey pads

What do you think?

Jerry


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry

The pad I use is 3M #7413NA.









They call it a Paint and Varnish stripping pad. It is 4 3/8" x 11" and fits on the dry wall sanding base with a little overhang.










If I could easily get the grey pad I'd try it.

Chuck


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

I use 220 drywall sander pads. The fiber pads just don't cut the oxidation.

http://www.lowes.com/pd_218686-1069..._-1060847:Gator&CAWELAID=&CAWELAID=1368004244


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry

All I know is the number on the package. We use the smaller "green scouring pads" in the kitchen. They look the same.

Perhaps the smaller scouring pads have a different number.

Chuck


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

toddalin said:


> I use 220 drywall sander pads. The fiber pads just don't cut the oxidation.
> 
> http://www.lowes.com/pd_218686-1069..._-1060847:Gator&CAWELAID=&CAWELAID=1368004244


I think if you ever try the 3M Scotch-Brite 7448 pads you will find they cut the oxidation but then I use them stapled to cut pieces of 2" X 4" where I can use my hand to control the pressure on the tracks.

On the other hand, never having actually used my sanding pole, I got to wondering if the 3M 6" X 9" pads would even fit on a sanding pole so I got out my old unused pole...

The pole is designed for a pad longer and narrower than 6" X 9" but (with my pole anyway) the extra width folds nicely around the length of the pole pad and it is possible to capture the sides with the clips at the end of the pole pad. While shorter than the length of the pole pad thad does not seem that it would be a problem unless pulling on it might loosen the grip of the pad.

I don't know! My outside layouts are up to 6' above the ground and my inside layouts are either 4 - 6' above the floor or only have 4' headroom.

I guess I will have to leave it up to someone else to try the 7448's with a sanding pole and report back if they like them.

Jerry


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

chuck n said:


> Jerry
> 
> All I know is the number on the package. We use the smaller "green scouring pads" in the kitchen. They look the same.
> 
> ...


I have no idea Chuck, I am out of my depth when it comes to scouring pads. I only know what my experiences have been and the only green pads I have used are the kitchen sponge pads you mentioned. I don't think I would want to drink out of a glass I'd cleaned with a grey pad. 

Jerry


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry

I know of three versions of the "green" pad. 

1. A sponge with a scouring pad on one side.

2. A small green pad the same size a 1 above, but without the sponge.

3. The pad in my photograph.

1 and 2 are available at most grocery stores. The larger one, 3, I have only found at hardware stores. Many different franchises.

Chuck


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

*Another potential track cleaner for stainless track?*

Marilyn bought these and when I was looking at one it occurred to me that I should try one on the outside stainless track. It is raining lightly so the track will be wet. The track is mostly elevated (up to 6') so the extending/collapsing handle might prove handy.

*Scotch-Brite™ Shower Scrubber*

http://www.scotch-brite.com/wps/por...rite-Shower-Scrubber?N=4337+3294631694&rt=rud

I have no idea how well it will work but it's worth a try.

I might try removing the pad and replacing it with a trimmed 7448 pad.

Jerry


----------



## wwmonroe (Feb 16, 2008)

I use the green sheets regularly and on a scrubber pole.

I use the maroon for tough areas that may have scale that the green misses.

Not sure where to get the maroon anymore since local merchant doesn't carry any more.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Warren

I haven't bought a maroon pad in years, but I'll try to see if my local hardware/paint store (Sears) has them the next time I'm in.

Chuck


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

This might help:










Green is not listed (I am guessing it is because it is a consumer product rather than commercial/industrial).

Notice that there are different shades of color such as light grey, grey and dark grey that are all different.

The maroon pad in my track cleaner seems to me to be thinner than the 7447 pads that I have (I don't know what the 3M product number is for it).

There may or may not be a lot of other 3M abrasive pads that fall under the Scotch-Brite brand.

If you Google 3M 7447 you will come up with places they can be purchased. Apparently there is also a 7447B (I have no idea what the B represents).

Jerry


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry

I really wish that 3M could provide a chart that has our green pad in it. Without that, your nice chart is useless for me.

Chuck


----------



## Dick Friedman (Aug 19, 2008)

I've found both the green and the red (as well as a blue pad) in the paint departments of Ace and True Value hardware store, and sometimes at Home Depot.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

chuck n said:


> Jerry
> 
> I really wish that 3M could provide a chart that has our green pad in it. Without that, your nice chart is useless for me.
> 
> Chuck


Hi Chuck,

It's been 15 years since I had any sources within 3M. Most if not all 3Mers I know are probably long gone.

As a retiree I occasionally buy stuff from the 3M Store which is of surplus products with little information available.

Whatever I posted just turned up on a Google search.

Jerry


----------



## DennisB (Jan 2, 2008)

SLemcke said:


> I agree green works best. The maroon does leave noticeable scratches. I have used the LGB track cleaning block as that seems to work the best, but is hard on the back. Massoth sells replacement pads for the track block. I thinking it would be nice to attach it to a pole sander.
> Steve


 You can attach a pole sander to the LGB block. The block comes apart. You drill the necessary sized hole in each side of the block. The pole sander slips in and is bolted in place. There was an article on this some years ago in GR mag.
Regards, Dennis.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Dick Friedman said:


> I've found both the green and the red (as well as a blue pad) in the paint departments of Ace and True Value hardware store, and sometimes at Home Depot.


Same here . Later RJD


----------



## DennisB (Jan 2, 2008)

Besides the LGB cleaning block I also use 600 grit wet/dry sandpaper. You can purchase it where auto supplies are sold. It does a really slick job without leaving scratches. Regards, Dennis.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The thing I don't like about the sandpaper is that it seems to flatten the rail head and not conform to the curvature of the rail head.

The ScotchBrite seems to have a lot more "spring" and "give" to it and conforms better.

Of course, with SS track, I'm removing dead ants and bugs only.

Regards, Greg


----------

